# Duocast



## WheatAndBarley (Sep 7, 2021)

First time sharing a build report here! I do printmaking so I adapted my screenprinting process and bought some special inks so that I could print art on all my builds. This is the first of many I have done here that I will be sharing.



https://imgur.com/a/tB6EWoy


This thing came together even cuter than anticipated. The light plate is just being used as a spacer since the build needs a 1590bb tall to accommodate a large cap and the transformer but tayda doesn't sell those so I had to improvise.

This thing is kinda gnarly, though I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the breakup is at low volumes. I don't know how much I like it over the single switch version, since I think I'd rather just keep it on a meatier setting all the time, and boy does it ever get meaty. I don't really like how you have to set the gain settings internally. The gain trim just adjusts the low overall gain but to set the high gain you have to open it up which is kinda a pain. It does sound really nice overall though, I think I prefer something like this to a traditional fuzz like a fuzz face or a muff even though it's not really the same effect. I could also see this definitely becoming an always on pedal for me at lower settings.


----------



## giovanni (Sep 8, 2021)

What’s the screenprinting process? The graphics look awesome!


----------



## WheatAndBarley (Sep 8, 2021)

giovanni said:


> What’s the screenprinting process? The graphics look awesome!


I pay a monthly fee to have access to a print studio. Normally I do 'real' art on paper but the screenprinting process can be adapted to print on any flat surface. For these pedals all I did was use some wood pieces to prop the screen up, and then I'm using Jacquard screenprinting ink which is very forgiving while it's still wet but super durable and super permanent once dry.


----------



## uranium_jones (Sep 9, 2021)

Man, I've always wanted to try screenprinting. Seems like a real money pit to get started, though.

I even have a DIY UV fluorescent bank that I made years ago for alternative photographic processes.


----------



## WheatAndBarley (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah it's definitely not economic, mostly just doing it because I like it and I can. If I wasn't already using the print studio for actual art it'd be way too much to get started.


----------



## fig (Sep 9, 2021)

PantslessDan said:


> Yeah it's definitely not economic, mostly just doing it because I like it and I can. If I wasn't already using the print studio for actual art it'd be way too much to get started.


It sure is pretty though


----------



## Snoopzilla (Sep 12, 2021)

Ha ha ha.  I was building one of these today and didn’t figure out the enclosure I had didn’t have enough depth until I was just about to put the black plate on.  I don’t have any light plates…just ordered a deeper enclosure.  Hoping I can salvage this one for something else


----------



## cooder (Sep 13, 2021)

Beautiful! Gorgeous looks and gnarly sounds for sure!


----------



## pi.cast (Sep 13, 2021)

Beautiful! Would love to learn screenprinting as well. However, I always thought of it as a way to do repeatable printing on a batch of enclosure. Does it make sense for a single pedal?


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 13, 2021)

Pedal looks good, so "yes", it makes sense.


----------



## WheatAndBarley (Sep 13, 2021)

pi.cast said:


> Beautiful! Would love to learn screenprinting as well. However, I always thought of it as a way to do repeatable printing on a batch of enclosure. Does it make sense for a single pedal?


Not really. It's about 2-3 hours of prep spread out over at least 2 days in order to print even one enclosure, so while you can use it to print just one it's not very efficient or economical. I did 5 different enclosures with this design.


----------

